# 2ww ... unusual symptoms?



## totallymenstrual (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi everyone
I'm in the middle of my third Clomid cycle (150mg) and last week I showed one 20mm follicle and took an HCG injection to stimulate ovulation - it's the first time Clomid has ever had an effect. I've had my ovulation blood test today and should get the results in a few days, but I'm just wondering if anyone else has experienced watery discharge during this period - and if so, do you know if it means anything? I don't usually experience this so I'm not really sure how significant it is. Any tips would be great. Thank you xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sounds like you had a good size follicle    What cycle day did you have the HCG injection and what cycle day are you now ?

The watery cervical mucus doesn't really mean anything.  Usually following ovulation, due to progesterone, your cm becomes thicker/creamy but if your cm's more watery/lotiony then it's nothing to really worry about, we're all different !  Your symptoms sound normal to me.

The HCG injection is basically the same hormone as released from implanted embryo so can cause all manner of side effects including (obviously) pregnancy like symptoms...it can stay in your body for up to 14 days and cause false positives on pg peesticks so avoid testing early   

If you had your progesterone blood test today does that mean you're on cd21 ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## totallymenstrual (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Natasha
Thanks so much for that, it's really helpful to hear that this is normal! 
I had my HCG shot on day 18 as there hadn't been a follicle there on my cd11 scan .... so the blood test today is cd 25, but still 5-6 days after I should have ovulated. Keeping everything crossed, but very mindful that it may still be a long road ahead ....
Thanks again,
A x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you had HCG trigger shot on cd18 then you'd have ovulated about 36 hours later so cd20.  You may find that having your progesterone tested today, cd25, was a little too early as you're only 5dpo.

Progesterone peaks at 7dpo so that is ideally when it should be tested, so preferably would've been on cd27.  Hopefully your progesterone level will be good and indicate that you ovulated.  They look for level of 30 nmol/l (10 ng/ml) or over to indicate ovulation.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## totallymenstrual (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Natasha
Thanks so much for your reply. I found out today my progesterone test came back with a 141 reading, so the nurse thinks I could have released two eggs! Amazing after more than a year of no activity at all. Now trying not to get my hopes up too much ... just have to wait to see if AF arrives at the end of this week. 
Thanks very much for your advice though, it's really helpful. Hope you're doing well this week too. A x


----------

